# Montreal's "Orchestre de Jeux Video" rehearsing live on Twitch



## EgM (Sep 9, 2022)

Montreal's "Orchestre de Jeux Video" rehearsing live on Twitch

These people are just fans of video game music, Final Fantasy namely

Check it out!


----------

